# Những mẫu túi khiến giới trẻ "chao đảo" hè 2018



## hong nhung (7/5/18)

Hè vừa gõ cửa cũng là lúc hàng loạt bộ sưu tập thời trang xuân hè 2018 ra mắt khiến giới trẻ đứng, ngồi không yên.

*Túi tròn*
Mẫu túi tròn nhỏ nhắn xinh xắn đem lại cho người đeo sự tiện lợi, duyên dáng nó từng xuất hiện nhiều trên sàn diễn Spring 2015.



​
Năm 2018 đánh dấu sự trở lại đầy mạnh mẽ của mẫu túi xách này với họa tiết trang trí, in thêu đa dạng và nghệ thuật hơn. Với đổi mới này sẽ giúp các nàng thêm lung linh xuống phố.

*Họa tiết graphic*



​
Đã qua rồi thời thống trị của phong cách tối giản! Sự nổi lên của Gucci đã khiến sự đa dạng và đầy màu sắc trong thời trang quay trở lại trong những năm gần đây. Các thiết kế túi của mùa Xuân Hè 2018 tiếp tục cuốn hút những tín đồ thời trang bởi sự sặc sỡ của mình với những hoa văn và hoạ tiết graphic độc đáo.

*Túi cói*
Túi cói là một trong những xu hướng được yêu thích nhất năm 2017. Túi cói hay còn gọi là straw bags, được xem là phụ kiện “dân dã” trong xu hướng thời trang và nhiều người vẫn nghĩ túi cói chỉ được sử dụng khi đi biển. Tuy nhiên, năm nay làng thời trang đã chứng kiến sự ‘lột xác’ của item khi chúng được rất nhiều tín đồ thời trang, ngôi sao nổi tiếng sử dụng từ đường phố tới thảm đỏ.



​
Vẫn là những chất liệu mộc mạc vốn có nhưng giờ đây đã, tinh tế trong từng chi tiết trang trí và kết hợp những màu sắc phù hợp với xu hướng thời trang hiện đại. Item này đã trở nên sành điệu, gần gũi và được lòng các tín đồ thời trang.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------

